# dankung tapered tubing? ...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

A tube noob  ....

Seen these 8n the dankung website...tapered from 3060...to 2050...

Any idea what theyre like? ... i take it the taper increases velocity...

Cheap at about £1.50 free postage..

Cheers...


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I waiting for them to taper 20/50 down to 17/45 . I have some 30/60 - 20/50 tapers . I think its heavy on the latex for 50cal lead ball. I am weak though.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Seem to me to be much faster when I cut 1/3 off and use the remaining 2/3 as a single band setup. Pulled back to say 40-42 inches. IT'S FAST


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

leadball said:


> Seem to me to be much faster when I cut 1/3 off and use the remaining 2/3 as a single band setup. Pulled back to say 40-42 inches. IT'S FAST


leadball, how long are those bands?

From what I remember they said they were only 8 or 9 inches long, I could be wrong ...... that is what stopped me from buying them, that is pretty short as a starting length !

wll


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

The loops of 2050 3060 tapers are 14 inches long . The point where they taper all at once is 4 inches from each end. You cut off 4" and use as a single tube . You will be working with 10"

Now the non loop tapered 2050 3060 that dankung sells are are 9 1/4" long and taper the hole way down the length. At the small end I the this tube is less then 20/50. The loop 2050 3060 on the other hand . At small end is a full 2050 at small end.

Private Message me your address in I'll send you a hand full of singles non looped tapers and one pair of 2050 3060 looped tubes.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

leadball said:


> The loops of 2050 3060 tapers are 14 inches long . The point where they taper all at once is 4 inches from each end. You cut off 4" and use as a single tube . You will be working with 10"
> 
> Now the non loop tapered 2050 3060 that dankung sells are are 9 1/4" long and taper the hole way down the length. At the small end I the this tube is less then 20/50. The loop 2050 3060 on the other hand . At small end is a full 2050 at small end.
> 
> Private Message me your address in I'll send you a hand full of singles non looped tapers and one pair of 2050 3060 looped tubes.


Just PM'd you.

wll


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

These are very intriguing to me. I'm pretty much a single tube wrap and tuck guy. I was gonna get some 2050...but maybe these would be better...


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Just PM me your address and I send you a hand full of them. Our test put them a few FPS slower then looped 1745. Others peoples test put them faster. The life of the tapers is short due to the taper. There not hard to pull at all. The 3060 straights last a lot longer. Little harder to pull but seem to be as fast to me. I'm without a chrony.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That's very kind...thanks

When you say they're short lived, how many shots would you estimate?


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

150 to 225 Maybe, About 1/3 of what straight 3060 will give you. I'll put a couple feet of 3060 with it. The looped setup 2050 3060 taper you see above is thicker at the 2050 end ,and will last longer when cut down to two thirds and used as a single tube then what I'll be sending you. It will last longer then the standard 3060 I'm sending you.

All confusing :screwy: I'll send one of those two if I can find one here.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Leadball...what you said above about the 50cal lead...am I correct in assuming that what you meant was that the 2050/3060 tapers are overkill for 50cal lead?

Also, this cut you're talking about...you're folding the tube, and then cutting from both ends, yes? Rather than just cutting 1/3 from one end? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

On the loop 20/50 30/60 tapered looped tube tube. Just cut one 2050 end off, and use as a single tube set up. I think it will preform better then the looped taper it was sold as. Most likely a true statement with 50cal lead ball. I think 40,44,45, 50 lead balls are all very good hunting loads for the single tapers.

These tapers run just a little slower then 1745 loops and don't last as long. All you will gain is a lighter pull. Least how that's what I think. Single 3060 straight will last much longer and be about the same speed. Maybe wll will see this in help you more. He has crony and ran test on these tubes.

The 2050 3060 tapered loop cut down for single taper is Pretty Good. Regular straight dankung 20303060 taper is crap. the 2050 end is much smaller then advertised and will fail after not so many shot, but its only $3.18 for to pairs with free shipping. As of beginning of 2015. Dankung great Co.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Good stuff...thanks. I just noticed that you cut a bunch of mine already...thanks. I have one a pull, too...dang. Definitely not 1745


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

No I only gave you one looped. and a hand full of straights. I did not pre cut anything.You cut one side off the one set of the looped 20503060 Band, and you will have a first class 20503060 taper. I think most likely the finest taper tube money can buy, and I bought ever taper I came across to compare with them. The Tru-mark red tapers I like a lot also

Conclusion is- dankung 2050 3060 looped tapers with one side of the 2050 removed and used as a straight single tube. Is Very Very Good.

As for 2050 3060 straight taper non looped from dankung . The run from the end of 2014. was short lived. wll tested them and wrote up results on this forum.

I did see a young man from the UK run crony test on 2050 3060 straight tapers with much faster results the what wll in I could obtain. His dankungt tapers were red and from a different run. Would love to get my hand on those. As for the last time I checked. What I wrote about is what available.

Did I tell you the Tru-mark red tapers are pretty good.


----------

